# England V Australia



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

Wow, I wasn't expecting that.


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Good weren't it


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

i said to my mate on thursday night whilst talking to richie mc caw and dan carter outside positano resteraunt in cardiff ,i reckon england have played themselves into form and i hate to say it i was soooo right.

but they were brilliant so powerful in the scrums and if wilko had kicked all his kicks then it wouldnt have been so tense.

by the way the nz players didnt care who got through to the finals as far as they were concerned its their trophy .

we will see.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

langtoftlad said:


> Good weren't it


Yes indeedy it was fiiiine viewing







- shame I missed the first half







!

From what I've heard since I gather that the Australians were very confident going into the match & as everyone knows you should never underestimate your opponent - especially one that has the potential to be good as England can be.

Write them off now at your peril - the boys have come good, & won a tough match, at just the right time - the players have always said that the belief in the camp was high even if the performances haven't exactly been spectacular. Bring on the next match - whatever the outcome I'm just glad I've finally seen England play like world champions in this tournament


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

The English forwards were imense and squeezed the life out of the Aussies, the English backs defended quite well but as was expected didn't really capitalise on the English forward dominance. Wilkinson had a poor game and din't look happy for much of the second half, I am wondering if he has picked up an injury.

I watched the match on the TV in the Harlequins members bar so couldnt get a lot of detail so I will reserve further comment till I see it again tonight. Just listening to David Campese trying to explain the defeat









And the Quins beat Bristol 24-18 in an error strewn game so a good day all round.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

England now are very dangerous: they've exceeded expectations after a miserable round of pool play, they've established a hex on the Australians (something that will take years to overcome), they have rediscovered their strength (which will open up other avenues of their game), and they have nothing to lose at this point. They are not a cornered lion, they are a lion set on the loose!

NZ 13, France 3 at the half







The Blacks will unleash a storm in the 2nd 40 I suspect. Their fitness is unmatched and they are relentless.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Nalu said:


> The Blacks will unleash a storm in the 2nd 40 I suspect. Their fitness is unmatched and they are relentless.


you were sayin Col? 13-13 @ 55 mins and Carter off!


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Kelleher too









I'm not a Justin Leonard fan.

I don't need any help PG. I felt a shadow of doom cross over me when I hit "Add Reply"


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

20-18 France at 70mins

Getting a bit tense isn't it?

BTW I missed why the match is being played in Cardiff?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

langtoftlad said:


> BTW I missed why the match is being played in Cardiff?


basically the world cup would have been in England as they had the most votes, but France entered a (unholy) Celtic alliance with Scotland and Wales who, for promises of a couple of games, voted for France to host.

France arranged it so the 2nd place in their pool would go to cardiff for the 1/4 not expecting for one minute it would be them!

Nice to here the La Marseillaise being sung in Cardiff tough!


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

Bloody hell, what a nailbiter. Well done France!!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

What's the betting for a South Africa - England Final


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

The entire country of New Zealand will need to be put on suicide watch.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Un bloody believeable, esp the missed drop goal at the end!

Where's your southern vs northern hemispheres theory now John?


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

No matter who wins England v France, I'm going to catch hell off my neighbours







England had better win, at least it'll be worth it.

Good luck to the Scots for tomorrow.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

pg tips said:


> Un bloody believable, esp the missed drop goal at the end!
> 
> Where's your southern vs northern hemispheres theory now John?


I can't believe he went for that drop goal with 2 minutes left







why didn't they grind up the field get in a better position and then have a go ..... they might have even got a penalty .... unbelievable.

The All Blacks ARE the best team in the world but in a one off game anything can happen as we have seen.

Did you see Sean Fitzpatrick on TV? Martin Bayfield the was NOT playing the impartial presenter and Fitz's face was bright red and he had tears in his eyes.

The whole thing is unbelievable, Australia and New Zealand going home


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

unlcky alf said:


> Good luck to the Scots for tomorrow.


Ladbrokes are offering 16/1 for a Scots win and 100/1 that they win the final


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

I agree John. I was listening on the internet and thought the announcer must have been seeing things when he called a drop goal from the French 10m line with 2m to go - WTF? Richie McCaw mentioned 'losing their composure' in the post-match captain's interview. I wonder if that's what he was referring to.

_I'm_ gutted. I can't imagine what the ABs, past and present, must be feeling.

Northern Hemisphere rugby has Big Medicine at the mo', I hope the Scots can capitalise on it tomorrow! Jon Smit must be very encouraged at this point. I hope they don't look past their match against Fiji.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Colin try this link for some video clips

http://www.itv.com/Sport/rugbyworldcup/

Having just watched the English match again I can say that it was one of the strongest forward displays I have seen for a long time. Andrew Sheridan the loose-head was just immense and almost single handedly destroyed the Australian front-row. Simon Shaw and Ben Kay in the second-row were outstanding and I can't remember Ben Kay giving away a penalty or hitting someone ..... a first I think









The back row were solid with Nick Easter (a Harlequin!) being my pick .... after the game he paraphrased Nick Faldo thanking the press "from the heart of his bottom"









Finally Andy Gomarsall, Harlequins veteran scrum-half was superb, he marshalled his forwards superbly, his defensive kicking was excellent.

Still can't quite believe it


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Maybe the server is overloaded, but naught after two mins wait.

I've no doubt the English pack were very good, but the Leeds Tykes would challenge the Wallaby front row. France will be a different matter. That's not saying I wouldn't love for England to knock the home team out!


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Downloaded the highlights for both matches from Media Zone. The first match highlights were unhelpful - a series of made and missed penalty kicks. The highlights of the France/NZ match were more useful, revealing a clear forward pass to Michalak which led to a try. That was a bad no-call.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Nalu said:


> Downloaded the highlights for both matches from Media Zone. The first match highlights were unhelpful - a series of made and missed penalty kicks. The highlights of the France/NZ match were more useful, revealing a clear forward pass to Michalak which led to a try. That was a bad no-call.


Yes Traille's pass to Michalak was a touch forward, hard to spot though as the distance was short and can't blame the referee as his view was obstructed; if anyone should have spotted the pass it should have been the touch judge. It's a shame, as New Zealand have never scored a try from a forward pass









Just to torture you further heres a nice frontal view of the try


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

The World Cup's around already? Where I been?







:huh:


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

JoT said:


> It's a shame, as New Zealand have never scored a try from a forward pass


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

What a great effort by England yesterday, after the first 40 minutes I thought we we're going out..


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

How did the French beat the All Blacks?







I don't think I have ever seen stats like these









France Stats on the right

2 - Tries - 2

1 - Conversions - 2

2 / (2) - Penalty goals (attempts) - 2 / (4)

0 - Drop goals - 0

5 / 0 - Scrums (won/lost) - 9 / 1

9 / 0 - Line-outs (won/lost) - 11 / 5

5 - Turnovers won (at ruck and maul) - 7

36 / (47) - Tackles (attempts) - 178 / (197)

2 - Clean line break - 1

71% - Possession - 29%

63% - Territory - 37%

8' 10'' - Actual time in opponents 22 - 2' 7''

10(10/0/0) - Errors (handling/kicking/restart) - 5(3/2/0)

38(29/9/0) - Fly half kicked (in play/to touch/errors) - 41(30/9/2)

7 - Penalties conceded - 2

6 - Replacements - 6

1 - Yellow cards - 0

0 - Red cards - 0

197 tackles from the French!!







That's unheard of and is a superhuman effort, compare this to the Australia - England match where each side attempted 85 tackles. Look at the Al Black penalty count of 7 against a French count of 2, again remarkable that such a dominant team gave away so may penalties while the French fighting for their lives only gave away 2


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

If the final is between Argentina and France who will you support J, and what if it is England v Argentina?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Griff said:


> If the final is between Argentina and France who will you support J, and what if it is England v Argentina?


Between Argentina and France I would support Argentina for no other reason that I think it would be good for rugby if they won the final. England - Argentina then England obviously given I am English









I think the Boks will be too strong for the Pumas and that England will scrape past France.

England - South Africa final is my bet; mind you in this World Cup who knows


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I hope I am wrong, but I think the final will be between France and Argentina and the frogs will be the victors


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

One of the things I liked about playing prop forward was the nice friendly exchanges you could have with your opposite number









____________________________________________________

Paying homage to King Lawrence

____________________________________________________

If we stay like this long enough perhaps the ground will open up!


----------

